# Yale Student Reports Black Classmate To Campus Police For Napping



## Kiowa (May 9, 2018)

A white Yale graduate student reported one of her black classmates (Lolade Siyonbola) to campus police for napping in a dorm common room — and the student was interrogated for 15 minutes because her name was misspelled in the school database.

... the (white) woman called campus police months prior after one of the black student’s friends got lost in her building.
“I have every right to call the police,” the defensive white grad student said ...

The second video ... shows Siyonbola’s interaction with campus officers as they ask her to see identification.
“We need to make sure you belong here,” a female officer told her.
“I deserve to be here,” Siyonbola asserted after one of the officers told her to “sit tight” as they run her ID. “I paid tuition like everybody else; I am not going to justify my existence here.”

The confrontation continued for more than 15 minutes as police struggled to verify that Siyonbola was a student, ultimately acknowledging that her name was misspelled in the database.
When Yale Daily News reached the Yale Police Department for comment, they defended the officers’ actions and said they were following “protocol.”
https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/wh...smate-campus-police-napping-dorm-common-room/


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 9, 2018)

I hope the WW feels shunned on campus.


----------



## okange76 (May 9, 2018)

This is nonsense. These women live in the same dorm and have seen each other before. What did she want campus police to do? Yale needs to toss this woman for being a nuisance. She will cost them big bucks.


----------



## fifi134 (May 9, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hope the WW *IS* shunned on campus.


----------



## lisatamika (May 9, 2018)

We can't do nothing without a colonizer thinking we're committing a crime.

The other day I heard about the police being called on some black women because an old white woman saw them packing their stuff when they were leaving their AirBNB rental.  The YT woman assumed they were burglarizing the house.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (May 9, 2018)

So we can call the police for any old nonsense now? This is not a good day for me to view this at all...


----------



## NijaG (May 9, 2018)

Lol!!!!!

Look at the two pics. Maybe a fellow white male student is showing interest in the naija girl and it’s pisssing this white girl off.

As for the police....don’t student ID’s have a student/faculty picture? They really needed to verify her misspelt name to let her go. I hope the officers have a solo accident somewhere and suffer a lot of pain.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 9, 2018)

NijaG said:


> Lol!!!!!
> 
> Look at the two pics. Maybe a fellow white male student is showing interest in the naija girl and it’s pisssing this white girl off.
> 
> *As for the police....don’t student ID’s have a student/faculty picture? They really needed to verify her misspelt name to let her go. *I hope the officers have a solo accident somewhere and suffer a lot of pain.



Did they misspell both names?  You can check the directory at my school by first and last name.  Yale is a big school, but how common is the name Siyonbola?


----------



## Layluh (May 9, 2018)

Yooooo it’s open season....I’m bout to start a thread.


----------



## lisatamika (May 9, 2018)

YT just mad that Lolade is beautiful and she standing there looking like a jar of Hellman's Mayo


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 9, 2018)

I hope that girl gets punched in the face.


----------



## Petal26 (May 9, 2018)

lisatamika said:


> YT just mad that Lolade's is beautiful and she standing there looking like a jar of Hellman's Mayo


I was gonna say this.   That frumpy becky can't handle all that glowing gorgeousness stealing all the attention.


----------



## cravoecanela (May 9, 2018)

Can we put all the white people calling the cops on black ppl in one thread? This is the third one I've seen this week alone and it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Sridevi (May 9, 2018)

Pretty black women and girls beware, homely Beckys are coming for you.


----------



## Saga (May 9, 2018)

Not that it maters, but it stay being the most ugly, boring, plain looking white women coming for us...


----------



## doriannc (May 9, 2018)

What’s the school president’s email address? I’m sure if he gets enough emails, she will be kicked out. It’s time to send that petty back to her.


----------



## lushlady (May 9, 2018)

lisatamika said:


> YT just mad that Lolade's is beautiful and she standing there looking like a jar of Hellman's Mayo



Great Value mayo...



NijaG said:


> Lol!!!!!
> 
> Look at the two pics. Maybe a *fellow white male* student is showing interest in the naija girl and it’s pisssing this white girl off



I thought that was a white male student until I started reading the article.


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 9, 2018)

doriannc said:


> What’s the school president’s email address? I’m sure if he gets enough emails, she will be kicked out. It’s time to send that petty back to her.



This, and I wonder if twitter has found out who the white student is yet?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 9, 2018)

Imagine calling the police on a fellow student and neighbor while looking like a 40 year old sheepdog that got caught in the rain. Ought to be ashamed of her homely self.


----------



## lisatamika (May 9, 2018)

lushlady said:


> *Great Value mayo*...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was a white male student until I started reading the article.



My bad.  Hellman's is to high-end for Peggy


----------



## prettywhitty (May 9, 2018)

What a homely ww. I’d go one further and say she looks like expired mayo.


----------



## Farida (May 9, 2018)

What janky systems do they have at Yale? I worked campus security when I was in college and it was very easy to verify a student, misspelled name or not. And that was before we all had smartphones and all.

There’s the I.D. for one, unless you think someone really forged a Yale ID just to sleep on campus...come on son.

Then there’s the very uncommon first name she has. You can search by that.

You can ask her for her campus email address and run it...

People be doing the absolute most.


----------



## Chromia (May 9, 2018)

lisatamika said:


> YT just mad that Lolade's is beautiful and she standing there looking like a jar of Hellman's Mayo





lushlady said:


> Great Value mayo...


No that Walmart mayo is still too upscale for her.

Calder's mayo from Dollar Tree.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 9, 2018)

Farida said:


> Then there’s the very uncommon first name she has. You can search by that.


In the states, both her first and last names are uncommon enough where either one of them could've been looked up and verified.


----------



## Farida (May 9, 2018)

Chromia said:


> No that Walmart mayo is still too upscale for her.
> 
> Calder's mayo from Dollar Tree.


----------



## God_Favor (May 9, 2018)

Dump got these monsters feeling full of themselves .


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2018)

I got nuthin'      The police are called because someone is sleeping?    

I got nuthin'


----------



## Bmack (May 9, 2018)

Why did I come in here. I done messed around and got angry!


----------



## mensa (May 9, 2018)

When will it end ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?

The Black woman is so pretty.  

The White woman kinda favors Sara Huckabee Sanders.


----------



## Atthatday (May 9, 2018)

Allegedly, the yt woman knew Ms. Siyonbola, AND this isn’t the first time the yt woman called police on someone. I can’t confirm if the other person was black.


----------



## Atthatday (May 9, 2018)

There you go, her Twitter handle and the Dean’s contact information. Her Twitter account has been deleted.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 9, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Allegedly, the yt woman knew Ms. Siyonbola, AND this isn’t the first time the yt woman called police on someone. I can’t confirm if the other person was black.



He sure was, he was a friend of this same girl and was visiting her.

ETA:  Here is the full story with the other student, my info was not correct lol:

In March, Reneson and Siyonbola submitted a complaint about a separate incident to Associate Dean for Graduate Student Development and Diversity Michelle Nearon. According to a copy of the complaint Renenson provided to the News, the incident began when Siyonbola invited several colleagues, including Reneson, to a meeting in the HGS common room on February 24. Reneson, lost in HGS, was physically blocked by Braasch from entering the common room after he asked her for directions, the complaint read.

Reneson told the News that Braasch did not appear to believe that he was a Yale student trying to enter the HGS common room for a meeting, and instead accused him of being an intruder.

“Feeling ignored, I went down to the base of the twelfth floor and eleventh floor and turned my back, but she continued to verbally assault me from the twelfth floor claiming that I ‘didn’t belong here’ and I was making her ‘uncomfortable,’” Reneson said.

Reneson said that Braasch then left the area, and Siyonbola subsequently showed up to begin the meeting. But, according to the complaint, four police officers then showed up in HGS to inspect a “suspicious character” on the twelfth floor. According to the complaint, shortly after establishing that Reneson was a Yale student invited by Siyonbola for a meeting in HGS, the police left.

Article here: https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2018...-student-reported-for-napping-in-common-room/

Sounds like Shep is mentally unstable and needs to live where she can't interact with other people. 

Also just found on this picture of her with makeup on, and it's unfair for me to suffer alone, so I'm just gonna leave this here:


----------



## mensa (May 9, 2018)

Atthatday, thanks for Sarah and the Dean's info.  I'll pass it aground too.


----------



## tibb1908 (May 9, 2018)

This makes me angry.


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 9, 2018)

Doesn't she have better things to do with her time, like defeat Voldemort?
Ol' Avada kedavra lookin a..


----------



## FlowerHair (May 10, 2018)

Ridiculous! I would make her life miserable for the rest of her time there.


----------



## beebstt (May 10, 2018)

Can she get kicked out of her program for being a public nuisance? She clearly has an agenda...

I have a feeling she doesn’t think all the “blacks” belong around her, that they’re not as good as her. According to her twitter bio, she’s a rocket scientist turned lawyer turned philosophy PhD student. Clearly she’s confused and misguided.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 10, 2018)

jdvzmommy said:


> Doesn't she have better things to do with her time, like defeat Voldemort?
> Ol' Avada kedavra lookin a..




 She's  a 43 year old career student. She does NOT have a life. 



*Sarah Braasch*



Sarah has two summa cum laude engineering degrees (aerospace and mechanical) from the University of Minnesota, as well as a JD from Fordham Law, and she is a member of the NYS Bar.  Her secularism and women’s rights advocacy (including with Ni Putes Ni Soumises in Paris, France) led her to obtain an MA in Philosophy, to address the sub-human legal status of the world’s women at the source, the philosophical foundations of law.  Sarah is interested in applying game theory and cognitive science to the philosophical foundations of law, including international law.  This endeavor encompasses her interests in practical reasoning and social ontology, as well as perceptual and social cognition, including language acquisition.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 10, 2018)

^^^^ Oh Gawd!!!! She sounds like the most exhausting obnoxious person you could ever meet in life!!!!


----------



## Lady S (May 10, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> I got nuthin'      The police are called because someone is sleeping?
> 
> I got nuthin'


Right.  Because there's nothing more terrifying and life threatening than a young woman sleeping.  Just typing it sends chills.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 10, 2018)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Imagine calling the police on a fellow student and neighbor while looking like a 40 year old sheepdog that got caught in the rain. Ought to be ashamed of her homely self.


I can’t with you!


----------



## LaFaraona (May 11, 2018)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Also just found on this picture of her with makeup on, and *it's unfair for me to suffer alone*, so I'm just gonna leave this here:



Now sis, why you gotta be like that! As for that subhuman indeed...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 11, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> Ridiculous! I would make her life miserable for the rest of her time there.


We should all send her a jar of Mayonnaise.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 11, 2018)

So we ready to leave these PWIs behind for good yet? The Ivy’s too?


----------



## Ganjababy (May 11, 2018)

She seems to have some kind of disorder in my couch potato opinion. But that does not excuse her racist behaviour. It would be there whether she had psych problems or not. I don’t want people to get passes for their racist behaviour if they have mental health problems. 





beebstt said:


> Can she get kicked out of her program for being a public nuisance? She clearly has an agenda...
> 
> I have a feeling she doesn’t think all the “blacks” belong around her, that they’re not as good as her. According to her twitter bio, she’s a rocket scientist turned lawyer turned philosophy PhD student. Clearly she’s confused and misguided.


----------



## doriannc (May 11, 2018)

I refused to believe this child is younger than 22. Maybe in dog years. Her student status should be checked bc she doesn’t look like she belongs at Yale. If being in the dorms make her feel uncomfortable, maybe she should get an apartment. 




Chaosbutterfly said:


>


----------



## scoobygirl (May 11, 2018)

doriannc said:


> I refused to believe this child is younger than 22. Maybe in dog years. Her student status should be checked bc she doesn’t look like she belongs at Yale. If being in the dorms make her feel uncomfortable, maybe she should get an apartment.


I believe they said she was 43.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 11, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> She's  a 43 year old career student. She does NOT have a life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So she collects degrees- did she or does she have a real job? A job where she interacts with people who are not like her? It seems to me that if she is going to be advocating for women's rights around the world, a lot of those women are going to be minority. Or does she mean advancing the rights of those 'poor white women'?

And what do those last two sentences in her bio even mean ?


----------



## Shiks (May 11, 2018)

White people are awful. She is also very unattractive. Her outside matches her insides.


----------



## Tamrin (May 11, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So she collects degrees- did she or does she have a real job? A job where she interacts with people who are not like her? It seems to me that if she is going to be advocating for women's rights around the world, a lot of those women are going to be minority. Or does she mean advancing the rights of those 'poor white women'?
> 
> And what do those last two sentences in her bio even mean ?



Being able to reason aND to learn a new language. Lol 

Language of a degree collector with no real life experience or work experience. A law degree but not barred. Lol says a lot huh.


----------



## nysister (May 11, 2018)

No words on the ridiculous mayo.

Degrees do not a life make.

Call the police on these folks. It works! They don't know what to do when it happens, are often hostile and sometimes find themselves arrested.


----------



## frizzy (May 11, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So she collects degrees-


My guess is her parents will do anything to keep her from coming back home.  I bet her next degree is already paid for.


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 11, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> She's  a 43 year old career student. She does NOT have a life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read a little more about her after seeing your post. She also bragged about her elementary school debate team winning an argument. They were pro-slavery. She's anti-burqa. She's pro hate-speech. And she's a feminist.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 11, 2018)

This is becoming a thing which is scary.  Anyone accused of anything just needs to keep a cool head because I get the feeling the WP doing this are hoping the black person ends up dead.


----------



## Kanky (May 11, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So we ready to leave these PWIs behind for good yet? The Ivy’s too?


Why in the world would we do that? I won’t concede a  inch to these racist white people. If they don’t like being in my presence they can move.


----------



## nysister (May 12, 2018)

Belle Du Jour said:


> This is becoming a thing which is scary.  Anyone accused of anything just needs to keep a cool head because I get the feeling the *WP doing this are hoping the black person ends up dead.*



Absolutely. That's the point.


----------



## Shula (May 12, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Why in the world would we do that? I won’t concede a  inch to these racist white people. If they don’t like being in my presence they can move.



I get both of you on this. My niece is on a full ride at Vanderbilt and I'm always..."is everything ok, are they treating you alright, anybody get crazy, yet?" Racist folks are legit programmed for nonsense 24/7. Don't you have papers due or something?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jun 8, 2018)

that white b**** looks terrible. someone should be calling the police on her for looking like that.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hope the WW feels shunned on campus.


She won’t, it’s Yale-MAGA


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 9, 2018)

Tamrin said:


> Being able to reason aND to learn a new language. Lol
> 
> Language of a degree collector with no real life experience or work experience. *A law degree but not barred.* Lol says a lot huh.




She's a member of the New York State Bar.  BOOK SMART with no common sense!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 9, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Why in the world would we do that? I won’t concede a  inch to these racist white people. If they don’t like being in my presence they can move.




Thank You because given a choice between an Ivy, or Seven Sisters, or Top Twenty university, they will win every time over an HBCU!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 10, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> She's a member of the New York State Bar.  BOOK SMART with no common sense!


As a New Yorker. I rebuke her. She is not one of ours. Shame on my state for not doing the the adequate background check on this one.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 12, 2018)

Why is it she hasn't been dragged enough yet to make an impact? I thought for sure I'd come in this thread and see some big news about her "outcome" but nooooo.  It appears she doesn't work for the school so she can't lose her job, so she's out to run free and cause harm to other unsuspecting students.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jun 12, 2018)

They let 40 yr olds live in dorms?


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 12, 2018)

DeepBluSea said:


> They let 40 yr olds live in dorms?


I was thinking the same thing. This in itself shows this fool is a few bricks shy of a load


----------

